# Live Betting Tips driven by Stats



## Ryan A (Apr 20, 2016)

I have been in betting quite a long time, however the main problem was time and loss.  I don't have time to stay on a website waiting for a good game to bet on.  On the other hand my bets were always randomly placed and thus I lost some good money.

Finally I found a website which sends out live notifications directly to my mobile and they are quite good. I could easily get 70% of the notified bets half of them with odds greater than 2.5 or 3.00 which makes it much profitable.

this is www.soccerbettool.com.  I tried and it and am very satisifed.


----------

